# Trying very strict low-FODMAP



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

So, I have been on the low-FODMAP diet for four months and have had about 40% improvement. This means I have gone from watery D and practically starving to death and being exhausted, to just having D every morning (emptying my digestive system completely)and have had welcome weight gain of 10 lbs, and I have some energy.Still, I have gas and bloating, and frequent flare-ups. It is my guess at this point that I may be extremely FODMAP sensitive, and my occasional eating out and straying a tiny bit off the diet is responsible for my flare-up and not improving more.For the next two months I'm going to be ultra-strict about avoiding FODMAPs, and see if there is a change.I had a Pancreatic enzyme screening done and my enzyme levels are fine, so I assume that the problem is FODMAP malabsorption? And this is not truly IBS is it? (that is, my symptoms don't seem to be affected by things which work for other IBSers, like Immodium and Calcium)


----------



## FODMAPPER! (Feb 27, 2012)

I have just started the FODMAP diet and my doctor hasn't diagnosed me with IBS, he says it's just constipation and everything is working but not as quickly as it should be. My dietician says I have all the symptoms of IBS and can't understand why I wasn't diagnosed with it. Either way, IBS or not the FODMAP diet is supposed to help lots of people. My dietician said symptoms such as bloating, wind etc should ease within 2 weeks. At the moment, I'm really trying hard not to buy food with FODMAP's in but they've recently found barley is unsuitable so lots of the stuff they recommended is now not suitable e.g. walkers salt and vinger crisps- I was looking forward to having some and saw it was on the good list then saw it had barley in(bad times!) I'm going to really try and stick to it as much as I can, 2 months is a long time to do it but it'll be worth it so I'm determined to do it properly, otherwise I don't see the point in doing it at all! I think the odd day off could ruin it all, but who knows!Good luck!


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

If in doubt, don't eat it. This diet is an exercise in willpower for sure. Check out my blog for recipes and product reviews- I am VERY strict on my FODMAP intake and all of my recipes are totally friendly.Happy Tummy Happy Life


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the link; I'll look into it. A week into being very strict and I'm feeling much better. Also, more immediate results if I stray; like instant gas and bloating. Some things I thought were fairly harmless are proving not to be.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

So, two weeks into a very strict low-FODMAP regime and I'm really a lot more improved. I'm down to just one bowel movement in the mornings, and it's not urgent. My stools are still soft, but not diarrhea. I have much less overall bloating and gas. Energy levels still improving.


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

Korga said:


> So, two weeks into a very strict low-FODMAP regime and I'm really a lot more improved. I'm down to just one bowel movement in the mornings, and it's not urgent. My stools are still soft, but not diarrhea. I have much less overall bloating and gas. Energy levels still improving.


That's fantastic! I am so glad that you're feeling improved. It's really frustrating to learn that some terribly common things can affect you even in small doses, and continues to be frustrating every time you have to explain it. Going to restaurants can be dreadful sometimes but I so loathe the feeling after indulging in forbidden foods that I go to pretty great lengths to avoid them. I'd rather have a plain grilled chicken breast than feel pain for hours and hours. I find that other people don't really understand that sometimes, but for me willpower comes pretty easily when I recollect the sensation of a bad attack. The joy of going days and days on end with no pain has still not ceased to be amazing to me.As for stools being soft, I have found that if I consume pretty much exactly the daily recommended amount of fiber of 16 g, I have one perfect, normal BM every day. 20 g of fiber or more and I'm in diarrhea territory immediately. Much less than 16 g and I get constipated. I use a food tracker on livestrong.com to measure my calorie intake and make sure I'm getting proper nutrition.


----------



## olgawaine (Jan 3, 2012)

The Low FODMAP diet involves many dietary changes that are best described to you in consultation with a dietitian.I would like to share this site http://www.taste.com.au/recipes/collections/low+fodmap+diet+recipes for you to have a healthy living lifestyle.


----------



## MsE (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Korga, I'm interested in your progress and will continue to follow your updates. I started the low FODMAP in January (with a couple of bad weeks off it when I travelled to Cambodia -- onion territory) but am feeling so much better on it. My digestion has certainly improved, with little or no diarrhoea and less gas. I'm still bloating strongly though. ?. The biggest difference has been in my energy levels, and I'm feeling more energetic than I have in 20 years, since before I first developed bowel problems. I've found I've had to restrict it further than the recommended guidelines, and need to be careful with too much fibre/raw food, and also fat. Pork belly made me sick. Exceptions to the low FODMAP for me have included spelt, corn/polenta, red capsicum, nuts and seeds. I also can't seem to handle some gluten free biscuits or pastas and can't figure out why. Some contain corn flour, or it might be the bean flour. I've cut gluten as much as possible.I'm also wondering whether I'm so intolerant because my bowels were so bad for so long and if my tolerance might increase with time on this less irritating diet.Either way, I feel extremely fortunate to have found this diet and to feel so much better. Especially after not being taken seriously by the medical profession for so long and trying diets like the low Candida diet which only made me worse. Best wishes to you.


----------



## MsE (Jan 6, 2012)

I might add, I don't remember the last time I burped, which is amazing because my neighbours used to hear me before.


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

MsE said:


> Hi Korga, I'm interested in your progress and will continue to follow your updates. I started the low FODMAP in January (with a couple of bad weeks off it when I travelled to Cambodia -- onion territory) but am feeling so much better on it. My digestion has certainly improved, with little or no diarrhoea and less gas. I'm still bloating strongly though. ?. The biggest difference has been in my energy levels, and I'm feeling more energetic than I have in 20 years, since before I first developed bowel problems. I've found I've had to restrict it further than the recommended guidelines, and need to be careful with too much fibre/raw food, and also fat. Pork belly made me sick. Exceptions to the low FODMAP for me have included spelt, corn/polenta, red capsicum, nuts and seeds. I also can't seem to handle some gluten free biscuits or pastas and can't figure out why. Some contain corn flour, or it might be the bean flour. I've cut gluten as much as possible.I'm also wondering whether I'm so intolerant because my bowels were so bad for so long and if my tolerance might increase with time on this less irritating diet.Either way, I feel extremely fortunate to have found this diet and to feel so much better. Especially after not being taken seriously by the medical profession for so long and trying diets like the low Candida diet which only made me worse. Best wishes to you.


Ditto on the burping, btw. In regards to your points above, I believe spelt is a questionable FODMAP item. It seems from some studies that sourdough spelt bread might be OK but it is impossible to know if the product has fermented all of the FODMAPs out or not when you are buying it as the length of time a sourdough starter is allowed to ferment can vary. Also, the polenta issues you have could be from cross-contamination, unless you're buying certified GF polenta/corn meal. Sweet corn itself is definitely a no-no. Nuts and seeds I have found I can tolerate only in very small amounts (8-10 almonds at a time max), and it's better to have seed/nut butter than the whole ones. I believe your ability to digest those items could improve with time as your digestive system has a chance to rest. Red capsicum gives people some digestive problems if they aren't accustomed to spicy food. I can tolerate this fine but large quantities of chili oil gives me the runs big time.What frustrates me the most is coming across an uncommon ingredient, eating it anyways, and then finding out it has FODMAPs. A local gluten free bakery just opened 2 blocks from my house but their products are all made with honey and teff. I knew I couldn't have honey but was so stoked when they said if I called ahead they'd make me a loaf without honey. Then I went home and googled "teff" and it looks like that's a questionable ingredient. Lots of their other products contain chickpea flour, so all of their stuff is a no-go for me. Bummer. Bean flours hide in lots of prepared GF items, and I've also noticed pea protein is quite common in vegan cheese. Gotta read those labels!


----------



## KJL (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm only on day 3, but it's very encouraging to see it can work







I'm being as strict as I can with the info I have, waiting on a referral appointment to come through and I hope the consultant will be able to help me too. Although I'm not too sure how clued up the UK doctors are on fodmaps, so we'll see.Thank you for the links too, I'll take a look as well


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Ok, one month being very strict. Only three deviations and diarrhea each time. Otherwise on this 100% compliance I am diarrhea-free, having one BM each morning. I'm stoked! I have a lot more energy and am so glad to have no gas and less bloating.I am finding that even a taste of anything off the diet results in instant gas, sometimes burping, and usually bloating. This is making it much easier for me to pinpoint FODMAP sources! I tested breadfruit last week and it was a no-go. Add that to your lists.Yes, beware the 'Gluten-Free' foods; the bean flours are a no-go. And I cannot do Spelt or gluten-free oats either. The ones which work for me the best are made mostly from Potato starch.I am also following a low-Purine diet due to high Uric Acid levels, and between the two my diet is very challenging. I have been working more on recipes and a balanced meal plan.Two questions:I'm having mixed results with winter squash; (steamed butternut squash). If I eat it more than once a week it gives me soft stools. Zucchini and summer squash gave me diarrhea so they are clearly FODMAP-high. Also I'm not sure about Kale. I think I'm reacting to it, and will test it again. Any comparisons out there?


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

Personally no issues at all with oats, zucchini, summer squash, or kale (but I never have too much of any of these veggies at once, and only one per day). I am very sensitive to fructans and not as much for polyols, so maybe zucchini has some polyol content that you're reacting to? Haven't tried butternut squash yet.


----------

